
KairosDB: Fast Time Series Database on Cassandra - sciurus
https://kairosdb.github.io/
======
jnordwick
No decent performance data? The only thing i found was this 132k/sec of reads.
Seems rather underwhelming. TS databases aren't difficult. People just make
them difficult by having little mechanical sympathy in their programming.

------
Shengbo
Might get mixed up with these guys[1] because of the name.

[1][https://kairosplanet.com/](https://kairosplanet.com/)

